
Why Gluten-Free Is a Waste of Your Time – And Money - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2016/07/11/gluten-free-a-waste-of-your-time-and-money-serena-oppenheim-good-zing/
======
Alexsandros
It’s educational. Earlier I never thought about gluten. Heard but didn’t try
to learn the problem. Now I want to overview my diet.

